# Updated Info On 'Heated' Recaro Sportster CS Seats



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

After researching extensively I have come to the conclusion that anyone wanting to be
be able to have the same 2-level heating system in the Recaro Sportster seats as we have
in the Beetle, does not want the heat elements integrated into non-heated Recaro's which
is the case presently in all Sportster CS seats. Instead, having them installed by Recaro
during the 'build' of the seats is the way to go and this '2 level' heated seats feature will not
be available until the Spring of 2012. Have heard about too many malfunctioning heated seats
when the elements are retrofitted and wish to avoid any problems if possible. Did read where
The 'Mini' will be offering the Sportster CS seats for orders placed this coming March and I
assume this will be the time frame concerning non OEM Recaro Sportster CS seats as well. You
should note that normally when you place an order for Recaro's, it takes a minimum of 8 weeks
to get them from Germany. Keep in mind that, at present, all the literature I've seen concerning
these new 'heated version' Sportster CS seats mention them only being available in Black.
One model is the 'Full Leather', and the other being with soft 'leather-like' vinyl that is called
'Ambla Leather' side bolsters with Dinamica (Suede) center insert sections. Whether there will be
other combinations with regard to material and color available, I do not know? As we get closer
to March, 2012 all Recaro installers should be able to find out this information.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

As always, good info there, Ronald.

There's something I've been wanting to ask you about the planned improvements to your Beetle. You've obviously thought this all out in great detail and know what you want to do. The question is - why the Beetle and not the Beetle R? When at I look at the R it seems to have the additional features you would find attractive.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> As always, good info there, Ronald.
> 
> There's something I've been wanting to ask you about the planned improvements to your Beetle. You've obviously thought this all out in great detail and know what you want to do. The question is - why the Beetle and not the Beetle R? When at I look at the R it seems to have the additional features you would find attractive.
> 
> Bill


I don't think the Beetle R will even be offered for another year or so. If you're talking about the
Golf R, which begins at $33,900, I much prefer the Beetle's retro look. Have to admit that were
VW to bring in the Scirocco then I could very well be seduced.......much higher price and all !
So for now, by adding the Stage I APR I will realize the power level of what the R car would have
......and the Recaro seats are R seat design......as well as my Taladega wheels rounding out the
'R-like' look......I have my own 'home made' R for about $28,000.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Ronald. Understood. It's the work you're putting into the Recaro set up that made me connect to the Beetle R. The Recaro seats in the Beetle R concept car are one of the first things that caught my eye.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Thanks for the reply, Ronald. Understood. It's the work you're putting into the Recaro set up that made me connect to the Beetle R. The Recaro seats in the Beetle R concept car are one of the first things that caught my eye.
> 
> Bill


Those 'specific' OEM Recaro seats are owned totally by VW. Never saw that specific material
design combination offered but did see on Ebay-Germany a set that appeared on the Recaro
site as a VW OEM seat. They were asking $6,500 per seat....whew! I believe another set
offered was for Porsche and they were about $10,000 each.......double whew! The most I
can see the aftermarket Recaro Sportster CS seats going for would be about $2,000 each
in full leather with factory installed heat elements. Part leather or vinyl and suede are priced
about $300 less per seat. Once you sit for any length of time in the Recaro Sportser CS seats,
you come to realize how ergonomically perfect they are. Take it from someone who has had
two back surgeries, they are unbelievably comfortable even if you're in them for extended
hours.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

:thumbup:

Bill


----------

